# High FSH / normal AMH - any advice out there?



## cdeahl (Aug 30, 2010)

Hi everyone

I'm new to FF and could really do with some advice / inspiration following my cancelled IVF cycle. We've been TTC for 2 years - blood tests after 6 months of nothing happening showed my FSH was very high at 32 (I was 30 yrs old then so this was very scary!) so I was referred to a specialist. Subsequent test results showed my AMH was normal, antral follicle count was good, no blockages in my tubes, periods regular as clockwork and cycle monitoring showed everything was happening when it should BUT my FSH levels were still high and fluctuating a lot over this time - from 12 at the lowest to 32 at the highest. On the basis of my AMH being normal and everything else, apart from the high FSH, looking good, as well as me being relatively young, we were advised to give IVF a go. Unfortunately, I didn't respond to the drugs and had to cancel the cycle last week. Only 2 very small follicles could be seen on one ovary and the lining wasn't thickening   

Our consultant was very surprised that I hadn't responded and didn't really have an answer as to why I hadn't, so is going to do some more research, consult with colleagues, etc and get back to us. In the meantime, we want to get a second opinion but are struggling to work out who to go to (in South East / London). So I was wondering whether anyone out there has had a similar problem and can suggest any experts, books, info, anything really that might help us plan what we should do next and who we should talk to. I know I might be burying my head in the sand a bit but I'm not yet ready to accept after only one try that IVF is never going to work for us so would love to hear from anyone who has had a similar experience and has any words of wisdom to share!

Thank you so much x


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Hello and







to Fertility Friends

Please have a good look around the site and feel free to post in any area, and make yourself at home. There are many who are on their TTC journey, and others who have been fortunate to have little ones with assistance. You will soon discover that our members are very encouraging of one another and offering advice or just simple hugs. There's a vast amount of information here for everyone, so start reading, posting and getting to know others. You will make some great friends too, lots of members often have meet ups locally too, for chats, coffee, shopping or even nights out! You can share conversations with one another freely, simply because we all understand each other. It's hard when family and friends don't fully comprehend what this journey entails and the emotions that go with it. That's where we come in!

Here are some links which you should find really useful at the moment&#8230;&#8230;

*What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ *   CLICK HERE

*Complimentary, Holistic and Spiritual Approaches ~ *CLICK HERE 

Why dont you have a chat with the ladies here on the 'Poor responders' thread. They will give you their experiences and their advice too. Here's the link ... http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=246581.0

*What can improve egg quality and quantity ~ * CLICK HERE

*IVF General ~ *CLICK HERE

*Clinic Reviews ~ * CLICK HERE

You can also chat live in our chat room. We have a newbie day in the chat room every Wednesday where you can meet one of our mods for support, meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here.  CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area. It's a small world!

Wishing you lots of luck    and 
Keep in touch
Ceri xx

PS I have also sent you a pm (private message)


----------

